# Was Guru Nanak A Prophet?



## anthony (Jun 22, 2004)

Was Guru Nanak a prophet on lines of Jesus or Mohammad ? Please put some light on the issue.

Regards


----------



## Amarpal (Jun 23, 2004)

Dear Anthony Jee,

First, I have to respond in generality before I come specifically to the question you have raised.

In India, in ancient time, students were sent to Ashrams to learn from Gurus. The process of learning used to be in three phases: 

(i)	The student used to totally submit the Guru and accept what learning Guru imparted to him, without questioning. Total submission to the Guru was insisted because empirically early Indians have found that it allowed effective transfer of knowledge from Guru to student. Today, we know that such submission to Guru brings the mental resistance to zero which allows total transfer of information from the giver to the recipient, which enhances learning process. With this done the first phase of learning process used to be over.

(ii)	In the second phase, the Guru and student used to co-operate. The student used to raise doubts and the Guru used to answer. Guru could ask the student the reason behind his question. The student could question Guru’s response and seek clarification where needed. This filled the gaps in student’s knowledge. With this over the second phase used to be considered as over. 

(iii)	In the third phase the student use to diverge. The student then use to create his own interpretation and generate new knowledge and share it with the Guru. This way the total knowledge continued to increase.

The process of learning today is not very different from what it was in ancient time in India. It is reflected in what the well known philosopher Bertrand Russell has said:

‘First, read the book as it is, neither criticise what is said in the book or fall in love with it – equivalent to the first phase mentioned above. 

Second, review the learning with respect to your knowledge and your value system/beliefs – equivalent to the second phase mentioned above. 

Third, arrive at your personal views with respect to what is said in the book – equivalent to the third phase mentioned above. 

This indicates that the basic method to impart learning i.e. the process has not changed over thousands of years though the medium and instrument of instruction have changed.

With this preface I now come to the question you have posed.

To learn about any religion, one has to get into the premise within which it was conceptualised at the time of its initiation, keeping in mind the context in which it had evolved.  If one tries to learn about any other religion from the premise of her/his own religion, she/he will be viewing it through the tinted glasses. One has to suspend, though temporarily, what is stored in ones memory regarding ones own religion and study the other religion as it is, otherwise the truth of the other religion will bypass the individual. All the three steps mentioned above should be followed. 

Religions are not geometrically equivalent. If one religion has a scared animal, it does not mean all the religions should have it.

Prophet is the term, which is coming from religions that originated in or around what we now call Middle East. You have not defined the term ‘Prophet’, so I am taking the meaning that is given in English dictionary – a person who speaks by divine inspiration or as interpreter through whom the divine will is expressed.

Prophets of the religions that originated in Middle East are considered to be a link between ‘The Almighty’ and the followers of that religion. 

What we have in Sikh religion is the teachings of the divinities who have realised God and whom we refer too as Gurus. Our Gurus are ten in number. Guru Sahibs, unlike other religions, have compiled their teaching for we Sikhs during their own lifetime in a book form, which we refer too as Sri Guru Granth Sahib. Our tenth Guru, Sri Guru Gobind Singh Jee, asked we Sikhs to follow the teaching of this Granth as the Sikhs had followed his teachings and those of earlier nine Gurus. Our Guru Sahib did not leave this task of compilation of their teaching for some one else to do after his body fades away from this world. As a result, the teachings enshrined in Sri Guru Granth Sahib stand fully authenticated by our Gurus themselves. 

Our Gurus through their teachings are always with us, by our side as guide, they do not stand between a Sikh and ‘The Almighty’. Sikh Gurus have not postulated any role for themselves as the intermediary between the Sikh and ‘The Almighty’. Our Gurus’ teachings tell us that each Sikh has the potential to become divine and merge with God. None of the Sikh has to go through any intermediary in her/his march towards the ultimate, the ‘Sat’. To make this very clear our Gurus have abolished even the priesthood from our religion. Our Guru Sahibs have fully empowered we Sikhs to evolve into divinity. No intermediary is needed, living a life in accordance with the teachings of Guru Sahibs as enshrined in Sri Guru Granth Sahib is enough.

Our Guru Sahib told us the meaning of human life, how it should be lived, and how one can evolve into divinity living the life of a householder. They did not translate any divine will for our future – no promised land or such things. They told us that our Karmas would bear fruits - what you sow so shall you reap.

Having a prophet, as intermediary between a Sikh and ‘The Almighty’, will negate a fundamental aspect of Sikh religion, which conceptualise God as formless – the prophet will have form.

With this, I close and leave for you to decide if Guru Nanak was a Prophet or not. You may even ponder if your question was relevant in the context of the basic/fundamental aspects of Sikh religion. 

Keep asking question, we will answer to the best of our capabilities. Such questions help us to consolidate our thinking. I like it.

With Love and Respect for all

Amarpal


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jun 24, 2004)

Lovley...


----------



## human (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Was Guru Nanak a Prophet ?*

Amarpal, i loved your response.

Request permission to reproduce it verbally and elsewhere on the web.

Regards.


----------



## harmanpreet singh (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Was Guru Nanak a Prophet ?*



Amarpal said:


> Dear Anthony Jee,
> 
> 
> What we have in Sikh religion is the teachings of the divinities who have realised God and whom we refer too as Gurus. Our Gurus are ten in number. Guru Sahibs, unlike other religions, have compiled their teaching for we Sikhs during their own lifetime in a book form, which we refer too as Sri Guru Granth Sahib. Our tenth Guru, Sri Guru Gobind Singh Jee, asked we Sikhs to follow the teaching of this Granth as the Sikhs had followed his teachings and those of earlier nine Gurus. Our Guru Sahib did not leave this task of compilation of their teaching for some one else to do after his body fades away from this world. As a result, the teachings enshrined in Sri Guru Granth Sahib stand fully authenticated by our Gurus themselves.
> ...


----------



## truefriend111 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Was Guru Nanak a Prophet ?*



anthony said:


> Was Guru Nanak a prophet on lines of Jesus or Mohammad ? Please put some light on the issue.
> 
> Regards


  Let's analyze According to Bible is Guru Nanak  a prophet or not.
* A) In John chapter 14 verse 16: Jesus says*"And I will pray the Father, and he shall give you *another Comforter*, that he may abide with you forever." this means Jesus will pray to Father & tell him to give u *Another Comforter* another means who is the first one that itself is Jesus & the another should also be like hi i.e.Human Being.

*B) In* *Gospel of John chapter 15 verse 26:Jesus say's *"But when the Comforter is come, whom I will send unto you from the Father, even the Spirit of truth, which   proceedeth from the Father, he shall *testify *of me." *testify means bear witness of Jesus's prophecy.*

*C) In Gospel of John chapter 16 verse 7: Jesus say's *"Nevertheless I tell you the truth; it is expedient for you that I go away: for if I go not away, the Comforter will not come unto you; but if I depart, I will send him unto you". it means the comforter only after Jesus goes away.

D) *Gospel of John chapter 16 verse 12-14:Jesus say's *I have yet many things to say unto you, but ye cannot bear them now. Howbeit when he, the Spirit of truth is  come, *he will guide you unto all truth*: for he shall *not speak of himself; but whatsoever he shall hear*, *that shall hespeak*: and he will *shew you things to come*. He shall *glorify me"*. the spirit that will come he will guide you,not speak of himself * also tell the things to come & glorify Jesus.

The conditions to be met for the prophet are 1.Should be like Jesus i.e. Human being 2. Testify Jesus 3. Should come after Jesus has gone 4. Glorify Jesus,tell new things,shall not speak of himself but say what he hear.
       Looking at the conditions above of the Bible Guru Nanak doesn't fit into this prophecy.

        According to Quran, Quran says in Al-Ahzab, Chapter 33, Verse-40)
Muhammad is not the father of any of your men, but he is the Messenger of Allah and the *last* of the *prophet*s. And Allah is Ever All-Aware of everything. 
     So according to Quran Guru Nanak cannot be an prophet because Sikhism was an Religion founded ny Guru Nanak at the end of 15 century so he came after Muhmmad.

*The above all Interpretation was according to the 2 religions as asked by u.Others can have different interpretations*


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Was Guru Nanak a Prophet ?*

This thread should be in Interfaith Dialogs given the slant of the first post. It seems to be moving in an interfaith discussion format.

One caution - Do not undermine the importance of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Maharj ji in the course of discussion, or the fundamental nature of the philosophy of Guru Nanak as we proceed.

Thread moved!


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Was Guru Nanak a Prophet ?*



truefriend111 said:


> Let's analyze According to Bible is Guru Nanak  a prophet or not.
> * A) In John chapter 14 verse 16: Jesus says*"And I will pray the Father, and he shall give you *another Comforter*, that he may abide with you forever." this means Jesus will pray to Father & tell him to give u *Another Comforter* another means who is the first one that itself is Jesus & the another should also be like hi i.e.Human Being.
> 
> *B) In* *Gospel of John chapter 15 verse 26:Jesus say's *"But when the Comforter is come, whom I will send unto you from the Father, even the Spirit of truth, which   proceedeth from the Father, he shall *testify *of me." *testify means bear witness of Jesus's prophecy.*
> ...



Truefriend ji,

Guru Fateh.

1.Can you please share with us when was the gospel  of John that you have quoted written?

2.Had Apostle John ever met Jesus?

3.Who wrote the Quran?

4.Did Mohammed write it or someone else?


5.Who decided in the Quran that Mohammed would be the last prophet?


6.If it was written by someone else, was Mohammed alive then?

Lastly, Guru Nanak was not a prophet. Prophets are nothing but snake oil salesmen. Guru Nanak was a teacher to give us tools how to breed goodness within which he put into beautiful poetry.

I do not think Mohammed ever wrote a word of Quran.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## truefriend111 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: Was Guru Nanak a Prophet ?*



Tejwant Singh said:


> Truefriend ji,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> ...


Dear Tejwant Singh 
        Regarding your questions i'll answer them as per the views of the respective religion with which they are concerned.

1.Can you please share with us when was the gospel of John that you have quoted written?
Answer- Christians say that the Gospel was written by John during his lifetime during approximately 2010 years before.

2.Had Apostle John ever met Jesus?
Answer-Yes he met Jesus & Bible says this in John Ch1 V-29-*<SUP>29</SUP>*The next day John saw Jesus coming toward him and said, "Look, the Lamb of God, who takes away the sin of the world!

3.Who wrote the Quran?4.Did Mohammed write it or someone else?
Answer-As prophet Muhammad was unlettered as mentioned in Quran Ch7 V-158-"O men! I am sent unto you all, as the Messenger of Allah, to Whom belongeth the dominion of the heavens and the earth: there is no god but He: it is He That giveth both life and death. So believe in Allah and His Messenger, the *unlettered* Prophet, who believeth in Allah and His words: follow him that (so) ye may be guided." 

Answer-As he was illiterate he used to recite the revelation received from the God through the angel Gabriel to his disciples & they used to write it down.

5.Who decided in the Quran that Mohammed would be the last prophet?
Answer-Muslims claim that Quran is the word of God & Quran says in Ch33 V-40
"Muhammad is not the father of any of your men, but he is the Messenger of Allah and the Last(seal) of the prophets; and Allah is cognizant of all things" (Surah 33:40).
 
    I Know u'r further questions will be how can we believe on this statement of Quran. As Quran says that in CH4 V-82-Do they not consider the Qur'an (with care)? Had it been from *other* *than* *allah*, they would surely have found therein Much discrepancy(errors). 

*As Quran contains not only stories of some prophet but also there are more than 1000 verses which speak about modern day science 1400 years ago so if it not from God then proove it wrong. *


----------



## truefriend111 (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Was Guru Nanak a Prophet ?*



Tejwant Singh said:


> Truefriend ji,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> ...


*I am with you* as u rightly said *"Guru Nanak was a teacher to give us tools how to breed goodness within which he put into beautiful poetry." & many other too. But u cannot say that others are not or he was the only one.*

Let's analyze is *Prophet Muhammad(pbuh) is an true prophet & is Quran word of God.*

*Quran says to the Non-believers in Ch2 V-23,24-
“And if ye are in doubt as to what We have revealed from time to time to Our servant, then produce a Surah like thereunto; and call your witnesses or helpers (if there are any) besides Allah, if your (doubts) are true.“But if ye cannot –and of a surety you cannot – then fear the Fire whose fuel is Men and Stones – which is prepared for thosewho reject Faith.”

Quran is a book of Ayats i.e.signs.indications. & includes more than 6000 verses out of which more than 1000 verses speak about modern day science but 1400 years ago.Let's analyze one by one.Let's see whether Quran is compatible with modern day science.

1.The creation of the universe is explained byastrophysicists as a widely accepted phenomenon,popularly known as ‘The Big Bang’ nearly in the year 1950. ‘The Big Bang’, the whole universe wasinitially one big mass (Primary Nebula). Then there was a ‘Big Bang’ (Secondary Separation) which resulted in the formation of Galaxies.
This information is mentioned in Quran 1400yrs before in a nutshell in Ch21 V-30-“Do not the Unbelievers see that the heavens and the earth were joined together (as one unit of Creation), before We clove them asunder?”

2.Scientists say that before the galaxies in theuniverse were formed, celestial matter was initially in the form of gaseous matter.
The following Qur’anic verse refers to this state of the universe by the word dukhaan which means smoke.​
This information is mentioned in Quran 1400yrs before in Ch41 V-11
“Moreover, He Comprehended in His design the sky,and it had been (as) smoke:He said to it and to the earth:‘Come ye together,willingly or unwillingly.’They said: ‘We do come (together),in willing obedience.’”

3.Shape of the Earth-Previously people were of the opinion that the earth is flat,then they said it round like a ball,even when i was in school i learnt the earth is like a ball,now they say earth is geo-spherical in shape i.e. flat on the poles and little bit expanded near east an west sides.
This information is mentioned in Quran 1400 yrs before in Ch79 V-30-
“And the earth, moreover, hath He made egg shaped.”​
The Arabic word for egg here is ​​dahaahaa1 which means an ostrich-egg. The shape of an ostrich-egg resembles the geo-spherical shape of the earth.U can go onto google see the pictures of earth and that of ostrich's egg.

4.THE SUN ROTATES-For a long time European philosophers and scientists believed that the earth stood still in the centre of the universe and every other body including the sunmoved around it.Then the their view changed they said Sun is stationary and the earth moved around it.And also we all learnt that Sun is stationary.But now 7yrs before scientists says that sun also moves.
This information is mentioned in Quran 1400 yrs before in Ch21 V-33-
“It is He Who created the Night and the Day,and the sun and the moon:All (the celestial bodies)swim along, each in its rounded course.”

5.SUN WILL EXTINGUISH-The light of the sun is due to a chemical process on its surface that has been taking place continuouslyfor the past five billion years. It will come to an end at some point of time in the future, when the sun will be totally extinguished.
This information is mentioned in Quran 1400 yrs before in Ch36 V-38-​
“And the Sun runs its course for a period determined
for it; that is the decree of (Him) the exalted in Might, the All-Knowing.”

6.EXPANDING UNIVERSE-In 1925, American astronomer Edwin Hubble,provided observational evidence that all galaxiesare moving away from one another,that the universe is expanding.
This information is mentioned in Quran 1400 yrs before in Ch51 V-47-
“With power and skill did We construct the Firmament:For it is We Who create the expanding universe.”

7.Ozone Layer-Our Earth is surrounded by a layer known as Ozone layer  which protects the earth from harmful ultraviolet rays,asteriods,etc. and scientist says that without ozone layer life would not have took place on earth.
This information is mentioned in Quran 1400 yrs before in Ch21 V-32-
We made the sky a preserved and protected roof yet still they turn away from Our Signs.

Above were the facts dealing with the Universe & there are many more from other area too,i'll post it later

See Our creator is One an we all are One so worship the right one and follow what is right.​
In Quran Ch21 V-24-Or have they taken for worship (other) gods besides him? Say, "Bring your convincing proof: this is the Message of those with me and the Message of those before me." But most of them know not the Truth, and so turn away.  ​​In Quran Ch28 V-75-And from each people shall We draw a witness, and We shall say: "Produce your Proof": then shall they know that the Truth is in Allah (alone), and the (lies) which they invented will leave them in lurch.  
​​*


----------



## karam (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Was Guru Nanak a Prophet ?*

In my simple language I would say Guru Nanak was more than a prophet, Prophet mohd. realised about his prophecy status only after his wife told him at age 35 or 40 that may be you are a prophet, because he was talking to angels etc, angel gabriel gave him some knowledge about the other world, that mean Mohd. never became one with the akal purkh, whatever he experienced came to him through angels etc, angels are other entities slightly above human beings, I beleive Mohd. was on spiritual path but he never achieved the state of "brahm gyan"which is the ultimate goal of all souls, in the begining stages of spirituality you talk to spirit guides etc.  I beleive prophet Mohd's spirit guide was angel gabriel.  He claimed divine status too quickly before reaching the final stage
 of"brahm gyan".  
On the other hand Guru Nanak was one with God from day one, there was no angels etc. guiding Guru Nanak, he was under divine will directly, there was no "purdah" betwen akal purkh and guru nanak.  There are some souls who are born enlightened Shree Ram,Krishna, Jesus Christ and Guru Nanak, Guru Gobind Singh fall in this category, there are some soles who became enlightened through mediation/tapp/bhagti etc. Gautam Budha,meera bai and many other bhagats like kabeer,bhagat dhanna,bhagat ravi Daas fall in thsi category, Mohd. I beleive was on spiritual path but he did not become enlightened, I am sorry to say this but I did not get a glimpse of divinity in him,  
Guru Nanak was sarab kala sampooran Guru, shree Raam was 12 kala sampooran, shree Krishna was 16 kala sampooran, Mohd, was 10 kala sampooran, there is no match to Guru Nanak's path, sorry if i hurt someone's feelings but I have spoken my mind


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Was Guru Nanak a Prophet ?*



karam said:


> Guru Nanak was sarab kala sampooran Guru, shree Raam was 12 kala sampooran, shree Krishna was 16 kala sampooran, Mohd, was 10 kala sampooran, there is no match to Guru Nanak's path, sorry if i hurt someone's feelings but I have spoken my mind



karam ji 

Many thanks for your understanding of the importance of Guru Nanak for humanity. But please explain for my benefit what you mean by kala sampooran?

My understanding of sampooran is they are 16 dimensions of character or personal qualities outlined in Vedic mythologies. It is believed that Lord Rama attained the excellence in 14 dimensions (14 Kala Sampuran) and Lord Krishna attained the excellence in 16 dimensions (16 Kala Sampuran).  

 Is it possible or even necessary to count Guru Nanak's kala sampooran per a gurmat understanding of Sri Guru Granth Sahib? 

Is it possible to measure Guru Nanak's  excellent qualities using a sampooran measurement, like yardstick where he is compared to Krishna, Raam, or Mohamed?

How are these numbers determined? for example, how does one know that Mohamed achieved 10 kala sampooran? and that Raam achieved 12 kala sampooran?

Is it possible that Satguruji, Sri Guru Granth Sahib Mahara is sarab kala sampooran and there is nothing or anyone other to compare it to  on the kala sampooran scale of measurement?

Thank you for your response


----------



## a.mother (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Was Guru Nanak a Prophet ?*



karam said:


> In my simple language I would say Guru Nanak was more than a prophet, Prophet mohd. realised about his prophecy status only after his wife told him at age 35 or 40 that may be you are a prophet, because he was talking to angels etc, angel gabriel gave him some knowledge about the other world, that mean Mohd. never became one with the akal purkh, whatever he experienced came to him through angels etc, angels are other entities slightly above human beings, I beleive Mohd. was on spiritual path but he never achieved the state of "brahm gyan"which is the ultimate goal of all souls, in the begining stages of spirituality you talk to spirit guides etc.  I beleive prophet Mohd's spirit guide was angel gabriel.  He claimed divine status too quickly before reaching the final stage
> of"brahm gyan".
> On the other hand Guru Nanak was one with God from day one, there was no angels etc. guiding Guru Nanak, he was under divine will directly, there was no "purdah" betwen akal purkh and guru nanak.  There are some souls who are born enlightened Shree Ram,Krishna, Jesus Christ and Guru Nanak, Guru Gobind Singh fall in this category, there are some soles who became enlightened through mediation/tapp/bhagti etc. Gautam Budha,meera bai and many other bhagats like kabeer,bhagat dhanna,bhagat ravi Daas fall in thsi category, Mohd. I beleive was on spiritual path but he did not become enlightened, I am sorry to say this but I did not get a glimpse of divinity in him,
> Guru Nanak was sarab kala sampooran Guru, shree Raam was 12 kala sampooran, shree Krishna was 16 kala sampooran, Mohd, was 10 kala sampooran, there is no match to Guru Nanak's path, sorry if i hurt someone's feelings but I have spoken my mind



Sat sri akal Karam ji , I admire your knowledge HAT'S OF. In very simple words you have gave us lot. As you said guru Nanak ji have no parda betwean him and parmatma They are Abhed . Guru ji never need to tell  us this, kamai karn vale aape hi samaj sakde hai . many thanks to you.


----------



## truefriend111 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Was Guru Nanak a Prophet ?*



karam said:


> In my simple language I would say Guru Nanak was more than a prophet, Prophet mohd. realised about his prophecy status only after his wife told him at age 35 or 40 that may be you are a prophet, because he was talking to angels etc, angel gabriel gave him some knowledge about the other world, that mean Mohd. never became one with the akal purkh, whatever he experienced came to him through angels etc, angels are other entities slightly above human beings, I beleive Mohd. was on spiritual path but he never achieved the state of "brahm gyan"which is the ultimate goal of all souls, in the begining stages of spirituality you talk to spirit guides etc. I beleive prophet Mohd's spirit guide was angel gabriel. He claimed divine status too quickly before reaching the final stage
> of"brahm gyan".
> On the other hand Guru Nanak was one with God from day one, there was no angels etc. guiding Guru Nanak, he was under divine will directly, there was no "purdah" betwen akal purkh and guru nanak. There are some souls who are born enlightened Shree Ram,Krishna, Jesus Christ and Guru Nanak, Guru Gobind Singh fall in this category, there are some soles who became enlightened through mediation/tapp/bhagti etc. Gautam Budha,meera bai and many other bhagats like kabeer,bhagat dhanna,bhagat ravi Daas fall in thsi category, Mohd. I beleive was on spiritual path but he did not become enlightened, I am sorry to say this but I did not get a glimpse of divinity in him,
> Guru Nanak was sarab kala sampooran Guru, shree Raam was 12 kala sampooran, shree Krishna was 16 kala sampooran, Mohd, was 10 kala sampooran, there is no match to Guru Nanak's path, sorry if i hurt someone's feelings but I have spoken my mind


 

*deleted*

             As Gurunanak said
ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਕੂੜੁ ਨ ਭਾਵਈ ਸਚਿ ਰਤੇ ਸਚ ਭਾਇ ॥
गुरमुखि कूड़ु न भावई सचि रते सच भाइ ॥
Gurmukẖ kūṛ na bẖāv▫ī sacẖ raṯe sacẖ bẖā▫e.
The Gurmukhs do not like falsehood. They are imbued with Truth; they love only Truth.


----------



## Indran (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Was Guru Nanak a Prophet ?*

Quran does not say that Muhammed is the last prophet. A Muslim is bound to obey all prophets including Guru Nanak. Then only they will be true believers.They should not behave like Jews and Christians who refused to obey later prophets.


----------



## Indran (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Was Guru Nanak a Prophet ?*

Muhammed is mentioned many times in Quran as just a Messenger, Warner or Prophet. He is described only as one of the thousands of prophets who came to this world. Quran repeatedly says that Muhammed is just like any other prophet. Prophets come to all communities. Quran says that each community has argued against the coming of later prophets to safeguard their vested interests. So Allah says in Quran that He has sought an assurance (Covenant) from every prophet not to teach the followers  that he is the last prophet. Quran clearly says that this applies to Muhammed also. ie. God has got an assurance from Muhammed also not to mention that he is the last prophet.<?"urn:fficeffice" />
  “And remember, We took from the prophets their Covenant. And from thee, from Noah, Abraham, Moses, And Jesus, the son of Mary. We took from them a solemn Covenant.”-(Quran 33:7)
This idea is repeated in Quran (3:81). Quran also warns that if any prophet violates this, they are perverted transgressers. (Quran 3:82)
    There is no verse in Quran which says that Muhammed is the last   prophet. Muslims often misinterprete the Quran verse 33:40 as meaning that Muhammed is the last prophet. The verse actually says that Muhammed is the seal of prophets. This can not be interpreted to mean that Muhammed is the last prophet. By saying that Muhammed is the seal of prophets Quran only means that Muhammed endorses the messages brought by former prophets as true.  When a seal is put on a document, it gets an authority. Similarly Muhammed’s words can be trusted as coming from Allah. It only means that Muhammed is a true prophet and he need not be mistrusted just like a document with the seal of an authority. The previous prophets also have been described in this manner. Muslims are struggling now to distort the words of Allah fearing that their importance will be lost. If Allah really wants to announce that Muhammed is the last prophet, He will not hesitate to announce it  in clear words. You know Allah is fearless. The Jews and Christians also have argued in this manner to reject later prophets. If they are true Muslims they should be honest and desist from challenging God’s power and authority to send prophets whenever He wishes. 
   There are ample prophesies in former Scriptures about Guru Nanak’s prophethood. True believers have to admit it and follow Guru Nanak. The Scriptures brought by Guru Nanak, GURUMUKHI gives testimony to the fact that it is from God.
<o> </o>


----------

